# Test Kits



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Hello. I was wondering what testing kits do I need to keep my fish healthy. Can you list them for me and tell me how they work and stuff? Thank you.

Any reply is appreciated.


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

Go to PETSMART or your LFS and get a kit called the MASTER somethin it 20 buck it tells you currcet levels and how fix problems in they water it is 20.00dollars but it is worth it. It has ph,amounia,nitrants,and so on. and get som ick care it has been happening a lot.

-Steve


----------

